# New Sig Line-Click to Chat



## JBroida (Aug 16, 2011)

I just found out that i could do this through google talk, so i've created a link at the bottom of my sig line that says "click to chat with [email protected]". Clicking that button will open up a new window where you will be able to chat directly with me- to ask questions, get advice, or just talk to another person who is as dorky and obsessed with knives and stones as you are  . I will normally respond only during business hours (depending on how busy i am at the time), but there are times when i am online and available outside of those normal hours. Anyways, just thought some of you guys might like the new feature.

-Jon


----------



## jm2hill (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Jon,

I think the link may be a bit busted. Messes up when I click on it.

Heres correct link: 

http://guesttalkgadget.google.com/a...hIMADDpzKcDpVJPBO6LGAE&fg=true&closable=false


----------



## JBroida (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll check into it later tonight


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2011)

hmmm... i cant quite figure this one out yet... i'll play around with it a bit more when i get to work tomorrow. Hopefully by tomorrow afternoon it will work. Sorry for the inconvienience.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2011)

just figured it out and fixed it


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2011)

i'm glad people are using the chat button, but its 10:30pm here and i just ate too much at dinner 

i'll catch up wtih you all tomorrow


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 17, 2011)

no work on Ipad.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2011)

arggg... i guess i still have towkr out the kinks


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2011)

ok... i've tested as of this morning... so far it works, but only in browsers on PC or MAC... not on ipad/iphone/android/etc.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 17, 2011)

JBroida said:


> ok... i've tested as of this morning... so far it works, but only in browsers on PC or MAC... not on ipad/iphone/android/etc.


 
Well I guess those people will just have to quit lying to themselves and get real computers.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2011)

haha... i just bought a tablet, so i must be one of "those guys"


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2011)

this cracks me up... last night (while not at work), i got a TON of chat requests... but while i am sitting here at work, none


----------

